# Will a male ringneck Dove, and a parrotlet get along?



## Freeflight101 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello, I am a first time owner of a beautiful tame ringneck dove. I give him free-flight pretty much all day. He is such a sweet boy and I just adore him. I would like to purchase a baby parrotlet, and I was wondering if anyone could offer some opinions on whether or not they will get along, and which sex should I choose for the parrotlet? All information is welcomed and appreciated. I would also like to know if adding another bird will cause my Dove to become less friendly with me. 
Thank-you.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Parrotlets and Doves don't mix*

A parrotlet is an *extremely* bad choice as a companion for a pet dove. Parrotlets (and Lovebirds) are especially dangerous for doves. You could never cage a Dove and Parrotlet together and I wouldn't even trust them outside of their cages for 2 minutes. Parrotlets are known for being aggressive to other birds and doves are totally defenseless. You can't even trust parrotlets with budgies (parakeets) or cockatiels. They BITE! PLEASE do not get a parrotlet if you like your dove!

The ONLY parrot family bird I would trust around a Ringneck Dove would be a Bourke Parakeet. They are among the most gentle of the parrot family birds and the least inclined to be aggressive. Still, I wouldn't cage them together - you absolutely would need 2 cages. However, they could be out of the cage together under supervision.

Here are some photos of my Rosy (Pink) Bourke Parakeet with my doves. As you can see, they are OK together - not buddies - but they tolerate each other.




























If you want to learn more about Bourke Parakeets, go here:
http://thesplendidbourkebirdblog.blogspot.com/

To find a breeder in Canada, try this:
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/f-bourke-parakeet-Classifieds-W0QQKeywordZbourkeQ20parakeet

Bourke Parakeets are great pets. Try to find a breeder who hand raises them and they tame easily. Mine came wing-clipped but now she is fully flighted and flies right over to me when I call her. She is just as friendly as my doves (though if the doves fly over, she flies off). She never ever bit me. Feel free to PM me if you want more info.









If you want to learn more about Parrotlets - and ask if they are compatible with other birds - go here:
http://forums.avianavenue.com/parrotlets-place/

Parrotlets are nice little birds - but, because they are tiny, they can be really aggressive to bigger birds - especially defenseless ones like doves. Parrotlets are only really safe with their own kind. They will bite and injure a dove, in the time it takes you to answer the phone - do not risk it! You wouldn't even want to have your dove land on the Parrotlet's cage - the Parrotlet would bite his feet. Parrotlets are not a good choice with doves !!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow! Your house is beautiful! As well as the flight cages


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Birds with hooked bills in general should be kept separated from doves. They can cause a lot of damage very quickly and doves/pigeons do not have any defense. (Plus dove skin is very thin.)

A Bourke's might be an exception, but I would be very careful supervising just in case. They are nice/sweet little birds, but they still have a powerful weapon.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Those bourkies are adorable!..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is a beautiful little bird.


----------

